# Who is the BIGGEST post whore?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think innes is the post whore of the board. he always has his 2 cents to put in..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think I am. I prefer to be called a manwhore though.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

marco said:


> i think innes is the post whore of the board. he always has his 2 cents to put in..


you never know you could be!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I think you all are. I wouldn't pay a dime for any of you, whore or not!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

xenon..LMAO u can be my he #####. if i had more manginas like you i would be ritch.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I voted for Innes, and THEN realised it was not Who is the best?








But at least I'm winning :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> xenon..LMAO u can be my he #####. if i had more manginas like you i would be ritch.


English. Please.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Post whore means useless posts, hmm...I guess Innes would still be in the lead.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

just wait till myka starts coming around more youll see who
the real post whore is


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I can't wait until myka does come around and reads that last post. WWIII


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Myka does post here and she has very intelligent and valuable posts....definatly the opposite of a post whore...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

sucking up

tring to get a little i see


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is too eazy innes and fm2 they always have cents to throw around.but there funny one.so keep them coming:laugh:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't think Xenon can even be included in this, he has to post he owns the joint...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

IM TRYING TO GET KICKED....so i voted "null vote"...just protecting myself


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think I am. I prefer to be called a manwhore though.


Or should we call you Deuce Bigalow? :laughlong:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:veryangry: You big bunch of complete and utter Bastards!
How dare you vote me as the biggest post whore?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its all in good fun Innes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know, but I am winning with nearly 50% of the votes, I have never had such a lead in my life!
and the time I do, it is like winning the boobie prize!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I don't think Xenon can even be included in this, he has to post he owns the joint... "

Xenon is our Pimp! Of course he has to post :rasp:


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

pimp???? bit strong how about watch dog 
i think mabe innes but mabe thats just them 
no offence mate!!!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"pimp? bit strong how about watch dog "

Watch dog? are you calling him a b-i-t-c-h?







:rasp:


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

you said it not me:cool:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am neither a watchdog or a b-i-t-c-h.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

You're not giving us many choices then


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

who voted for me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow I never expected to win, 
The competition is brilliant.
I would like to thank Xenon - without him this wouldn't have been possable,
I want to thank my mum and dad - God bless.
I also want to thank the millions of my fans who voted for me, and those who supported me through hard times.
..........This is a very emotional moment for me, thank you everyone.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And I thought Halle Berry was overreacting :laughlong:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Just think Innes, the more you post, the more skulls you get under your name. Fear the skulls! Innes hates the skull pips!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

But my ones are just evil, they have red eyes and everything


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, why's that?!?
Mine look dorky


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

wait, wait....so having more skulls under your name is bad??? ??? i was under the assumption that having more skulls would eventually lead to me getting crowns like xenon...seems like i should stop adding my random two and a half cents


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

oh yeah, what about the light bulb next to my name? what's that suppose to mean? ??? ....no jokes either, i've already thought up two...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

skulls are not bad, I just don't like them because mine are very evil.
to get crowns you need to either be Xenons lover or become a mod (method 1 is a good way to achieve method 2)

The lightbulb tells people if you are on-line (light up) or not (not light)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> to get crowns you need to either be Xenons lover or become a mod (method 1 is a good way to achieve method 2)


hahahaahahaahahahahahaahaha.

and he's taking applications as we speak


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

innes was the first one to fill one out!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, ok!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes I thought I told you I wanted to go first!!!! Jeez, now what am I going to do...


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Innes I thought I told you I wanted to go first!!!! Jeez, now what am I going to do... " ummmmmm change sex? ???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nah...I can live with having a XX chromosome!! I like guys too much!!







:nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> innes was the first one to fill one out!


Assuming your talking about applications to become a mod?
I thought it was you Marco who was always asking to be a mod, was it not?

as for the rest of this conversation - what the fcuk?
Karen, you can always go whenever you want to, and its good to know you like your XX chromosomes!

and about the poll - who is the biggest post whore?
you missed a choice - Sir Nate!

but anyway, lets put it to bed!
It has been stated by half of the members that I am the winner, and it is because of this support, I will keep the title as long as I can, so lets all be happy that we have a resident post whore and think of something new to talk about.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

:laughlong: Time to end it Xenon.  :rasp:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > innes was the first one to fill one out!
> ...


me, when do I post without giving correct info?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"me, when do I post without giving info?"

Good thing he omitted "correct". :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


right here!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> "me, when do I post without giving info?"
> 
> Good thing he omitted "correct". :
> 
> ...


ok my bad, I fixed it :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

> Karen, you can always go whenever you want to, and its good to know you like your XX chromosomes!


I never said I liked XX chromosomes!! oo: Michael learn to read!!!







Didnt you ever take bio? XX=female XY=male... ???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hereby kill this thread, before I get any more votes!


----------

